# Best way to break in new pliers



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

Big debate on my jobs, especially when a brand new apprentice shells out $45 for a shiny set of Klein's. They flip out when I tell them to throw them in the sand, hit em with WD-40, work the sand out, repeat. Anyone have tricks?


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

I say no sand if it works I have never had luck with it. WD40 or "knock er loose" work fine. The "knock er loose" just spray it on and bag them on something to loosen them up.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

electricmalone said:


> Big debate on my jobs, especially when a brand new apprentice shells out $45 for a shiny set of Klein's. They flip out when I tell them to throw them in the sand, hit em with WD-40, work the sand out, repeat. Anyone have tricks?


I tell them the same thing and they think I'm out to ruin their new pliers.

Stupid apprentices, so stupid.


----------



## tradefield (Feb 21, 2013)

i buy knipex pliers which dont need to be thrown round and played with to work right out of the package. i ll never use klein again just garbage


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

tradefield said:


> i buy knipex pliers which dont need to be thrown round and played with to work right out of the package. i ll never use klein again just garbage


Get off of your high horse, I stumbled upon the sand trick trying to loosen a pair of Knipex pliers.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Spray WD-40 into the the spot where the pliers are joined....

Grap a plier handle in each hand and open and close them all the way.. fast and hard...

Soon you will see black oil coming from around the rivet that hold the handles together.. 

Works like a charm on old and new pliers.. :thumbsup:


----------



## tradefield (Feb 21, 2013)

jza said:


> Get off of your high horse, I stumbled upon the sand trick trying to loosen a pair of Knipex pliers.


no need to cry !


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricmalone said:


> Big debate on my jobs, especially when a brand new apprentice shells out $45 for a shiny set of Klein's. They flip out when I tell them to throw them in the sand, hit em with WD-40, work the sand out, repeat. Anyone have tricks?


Buy a can of this stuff and work it through a few times ,This stuff works works great.

I have not had to beat the chit out of a pair since,:thumbsup:


.http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/202597...toreId=10051&N=5yc1v&R=202597469#.USf_G1c84TA



.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Sand water oil

Beat on something

Repeat

I also beat the sharp edges of the ends to slow down wearing a hole in my back pocket.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I have heard that throwing `em in the sand works wonders in getting them loosened up quick! 

Saw one of my employees do just that 20 years ago, and I thought he was nuts. :blink:

But a couple days later he showed me how they were broken in nicely as a result! 

While I don't personally throw `em into the sand, I would not prevent anyone else from doing so .... :whistling2:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

If they won't listen to what does work, suggest something that doesn't... Like having them soak overnight in a saltwater solution. 

When they walk in the next day looking like this:  Tell them they should've listened to you the first time.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

..or 












....


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Stupid comments about throwing into sand.What sand??? W-D 40 and a litttle work.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

electricmalone said:


> Big debate on my jobs, especially when a brand new apprentice shells out $45 for a shiny set of Klein's. They flip out when I tell them to throw them in the sand, hit em with WD-40, work the sand out, repeat. Anyone have tricks?


Use them


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Do you also throw stepladders in the sand when they're new and the hinge is tight....:whistling2:

I simply use them and they loosen up soon enough.


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

I like grabbing a squirt or two of the sprinkler fitters cutting oil. Has loosened up any tool I have used it on.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

its called a little kroil, and use them


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

darren79 said:


> I like grabbing a squirt or two of the sprinkler fitters cutting oil. Has loosened up any tool I have used it on.


I agree, I also use it to grease up my KO cutters


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Celtic said:


>


Kroil is like magic in a can. :thumbsup:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Kroil is like magic in a can. :thumbsup:


I was a HUGE WD-40 fan....

than it was PB Blaster....

Kroil IS like a can of magic :laughing:


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Whack in the hub with a blunt, rounded, chisel with a hammer. 

Along with soaking them in WD40.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Buy Knipex and don't break em in.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

CRC 5:56 sprayed into the joint between the jaws then just go and use them.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh and Hilco lube is as good as kroil and smells like oranges.

http://www.hillmfg.com/hilcolube.html


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

I like to check them before I buy. Usually get a loose set right away.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

I just give them to an apprentice and tell them to open and close them all day for a day or two. If I like the apprentice I give them some Kroil to help things along.


----------



## Maple_Syrup25 (Nov 20, 2012)

I put rapid tap to the joints of all my pliers every once in a while keeps em happy, I also rub a little on to my ko set.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I have been using my gun cleaning oil on new pliers. Drop or two where they join, grab both handles and work them a little. After a day they swing freely.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I put cutting oil on them then beat on them by using them. No sand needed. :laughing:


----------



## Bst (May 5, 2012)

bobelectric said:


> Stupid comments about throwing into sand.What sand??? W-D 40 and a litttle work.


Throwing tools in sand to loosen them up?
Everyone knows mud works much better


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

breakfree clp oil is good


----------



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

Use brake fluid, breaks em in real nice


----------



## Hotlegs (Oct 9, 2011)

I prefer them tight instead of loose.


----------



## Hacksaw (Jan 26, 2013)

Use them


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

if theyre tight then you have to put effort into opening them and closing them instead of just closing them


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

sometimes it's just fun to pound a little sand


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

Quick spray of contact cleaner and work out the oil in the hinge. Put them in a cup of coke/Pepsi overnight. Pull them out, work them for a minute, wash under water and pat dry. More WD-40 in hinge and work for another minute. Pat dry. Go to the slab guys and spray on some nox-crete concrete release or penetrating oil, work for another minute. 

Ten minutes total work and your pliers will be looser than the town bike, rustproof, and not sticky with grease. Store it wrapped in a dry rag for a couple of days until any residual light oil/solvent works out of the hinge. 

You're welcome.


----------



## angryceltic (Feb 21, 2012)

I used Hilti gun oil.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

cguillas said:


> ....Put them in a cup of coke/Pepsi overnight. Pull them out, work them for a minute, wash under water and pat dry. ...


Out of curiosity - what does the coke/pepsi do?


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

As far as I can tell the phosphoric acid in the soft drink will dissolve a very fine layer of metal off the top surface of the pliers. It helps loosen up the tight machining of the hinge. Same idea as leaving a penny in a coke: it comes out very clean.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

50/50 Mix automatic transmission fluid and Acetone. This is one of the best penatrating oil solutions. Works good on my pliers.


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

While we're on the topic of chemistry, if you really need to destroy someone's tools:

Toss a tablespoon or so of liquid laundry bleach inside their toolbox before its closed up for the weekend. Leave in a warm place. Construction trailer or service truck parked in the sun is just about perfect. 

Anything made of steel/iron will be coated in a thick layer of rust come Monday morning. Most everything will not be salvageable. 

I don't recommend doing this as a prank. This is strictly reserved for the guy that knocked up your sister and ran off. Be prepared to defend yourself.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

I'll have to try the Coke / Pepsi trick on an old pair of Klein's I used in a blizzard earlier this month. As far as the sand goes, it seems to wear grooves into the pin, after you work out the sand, nice and loose. Found a super lube called Tri-Flow, works better than anything I've ever used, and it smells like bananas? I think it's meant for bicycles...


----------



## Hotlegs (Oct 9, 2011)

uconduit said:


> if theyre tight then you have to put effort into opening them and closing them instead of just closing them


Waaaa


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Hotlegs said:


> I prefer them tight instead of loose.


This thread is about pliers not women.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Jlarson said:


> This thread is about pliers not women.


Maybe he thought it was about *****


----------



## BBS (Aug 19, 2009)

Tried WD-40 on my first Kleins. Did not help at all.
Dropping them, hitting them, nothing.

Then I added silicon carbide grinding powder in the joint and flushed it into the pivot with WD40.
All it took was five minutes to work the powder in. 
A bit more WD40 to flush the powder out again and the pliers were perfect.


----------



## Housemandgs (Feb 23, 2013)

I love that aero-kroil it stinks but its amazing stuff!!!!


----------



## mk2munky (Oct 31, 2012)

Even though I'm a union apprentice, I started using Knipex pliers as well and they do seem superior to Klein's version.

I squirted some penetrating oil and WD40 on my Kleins and that worked pretty good. I was told to dip them in masonry dust, but I never believed that would do anything beneficial. Maybe seize them, or ruin the shape of the joint.


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

You want to deform the joint a bit because when you get worked back to true again it will be loose. That's the point.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Tri-flow is what I use. Hose down the joint, and work them until black stops oozing out of the joint.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

LOL klein sucks....


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> LOL klein sucks....


Why, because they are tight when new?

Guys on this thread expect the linesman to last for years, but complain that they are tight when new. If they were loose when new, the same guys would complain that they are too loose after 3 years of use.


----------



## the-apprentice (Jun 11, 2012)

electricmalone said:


> I'll have to try the Coke / Pepsi trick on an old pair of Klein's I used in a blizzard earlier this month. As far as the sand goes, it seems to wear grooves into the pin, after you work out the sand, nice and loose. Found a super lube called Tri-Flow, works better than anything I've ever used, and it smells like bananas? I think it's meant for bicycles...



i used to use triflow when i was a bike mechanic. i use that for my tools...no sand or mud though


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Now find a bench grinder and smooth off the square edges off of the top and sides.


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

jrannis said:


> Now find a bench grinder and smooth off the square edges off of the top and sides.


I broke half the tip off a big pair of needle nose once, so I cut the other tip, ground them flush, and made myself a pair of lousy regular pliers.


----------



## LB_Electric (Jan 27, 2013)

I had a pair of linesman that I tried almost all kinds of lube on. Even let them sit over night in a a can of oil. Still nothing. So I putout side in a vice and smacked the other side with a mini sledge. Problem solved they work great now.


----------



## Volfas (5 mo ago)

tradefield said:


> no need to cry !


 He's right tho, I just purchased some knipex long nose, and they have some stiffness.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Volfas said:


> He's right tho, I just purchased some knipex long nose, and they have some stiffness.


A Zombie thread.


----------



## anthonyjtonon (3 mo ago)

Celtic said:


> I was a HUGE WD-40 fan....
> 
> than it was PB Blaster....
> 
> Kroil IS like a can of magic 😆


I use valve grinding compound. Seems to work the quickest.


----------



## Djea3 (Mar 8, 2019)

anthonyjtonon said:


> I use valve grinding compound. Seems to work the quickest.


ROFL. 
However the OP had originally asked how apprentices break in their lineman players. They usually do so by biting through hot Romex. Definitely broken in.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

anthonyjtonon said:


> I use valve grinding compound. Seems to work the quickest.


Me too


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

I just buy Channellock brand, ready to go right out of the package.


----------

